# Lodging in Paris



## ace2000 (Oct 17, 2012)

My daughter who is under the age of 21 will be visiting Paris at the end of October.  What is a decent and safe choice for lodging in that area?

Since she is under 21, I assume I can't book anything from RCI for her.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 17, 2012)

Last time I was there I rented a small studio from Maison Zen. I learned about the place on TripAdvisor, and I thought it was a good value for the location between the Marais and Gare de Lyon. It's safe...behind a gated entrance and then there's another secure locking door into the actual bldg with all the little studio apts (I think there are 9 of them in total).


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 18, 2012)

I use booking.com to find the best values, and read the reviews for issues like the one you are asking about.  Great site.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 19, 2012)

We were in Paris a month ago and had a good stay at the Westin Vendrome which was ideally situated albeit a tad pricey.


----------



## Dunk (Oct 19, 2012)

I like this small hotel. Exactly 1 block from Notre Dame.
Very safe neighborhood. Close to everything.

http://www.paris-hotel-parcsaintseverin.com/en/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...otel_Parc_St_Severin-Paris_Ile_de_France.html


----------



## amanven (Oct 21, 2012)

*Accomodations near Eiffel tower*

Anyone have suggestions for good accomodations near the Eiffel Tower (need a room with 2 double beds) from Nov. 15 to Nov. 23. 
Considering the Pullman Paris Tour du Eiffel or comparable.


----------

